# Prenatal Vitamins Questions



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello, I need some help on what to look for in choosing prenatal vitamins. Since I am living in Asia it is very difficult for me to trust medication that doctors prescribe, even if it is a vitamin. My husband and I are thinking about starting a family so I am researching prenatal vitamins. I am IBC-D so I don't want anything that will trigger my symptoms. Some women on the site recommended GNC Prenatal Vitamins which have the following ingredients listed below this message. I am wondering if the magnesium is too high and will cause dirrhea? Any information will be helpful because I am IBS alone living abroad and not able to communicate. I will be looking for an English speaking doctor but they don't always believe or know what IBS is.GNC Prenatal Vitamins:Serving Size 2 tabletsServings Per Container 60 Amount Per Serving % DV ' Vitamin A (100% as beta-Carotene) 5000 IU 62% Vitamin C (as Ascorbic Acid) 150 mg 250% Vitamin D (as Cholecalciferol) 400 IU 100% Vitamin E (as natural d-alpha Tocopheryl Succinate) 20 IU 67% Thiamin (Vitamin B-1)(as Thiamin Hydrochloride) 1.5 mg 88% Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2) 1.7 mg 85% Niacin (as Niacinamide) 18 mg 90% Vitamin B-6 (as Pyridoxine Hydrochloride) 10 mg 400% Folic Acid 800 mcg 100% Vitamin B-12 (as Cyanocobalamin) 4 mcg 50% Biotin 35 mcg 12% Pantothenic Acid (as Calcium d-Pantothenate) 7 mg 70% Calcium (as Calcium Carbonate) 500 mg 38% Iron (as Ferrous Fumarate) 15 mg 83% Iodine (as Potassium Iodide) 150 mcg 100% Magnesium (as Magnesium Oxide) 200 mg 44% Zinc (as Zinc Oxide) 15 mg 100%Selenium (as Selenium Yeast) 70 mcg ** Copper (as Copper Gluconate) 2 mg ** Manganese (as Manganese Sulfate) 2 mg ** Chromium (as Chromium Yeast) 50 mcg ** Boron (as Boron Citrate) 150 mcg ** Choline (as Choline Bitartrate) 125 mcg ** Inositol 30 mcg ** ' Daily Value for pregnant/lactating women. ** Daily Value (DV) not established. Other Ingredients: Cellulose, Titanium Dioxide (Natural Mineral Whitener), Vegetable AcetoglyceridesNo Sugar, No Artificial Colors, No Artificial Flavors, No Preservatives, Sodium Free, No Wheat, No Gluten, No Soy, No DairyThank you for all your help! I am excited about trying to start a family! If there is a better recommendation on a different brand please let me know although it may be difficult to get shipped overseas.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - the vitamin you listed should be just fine. It has a balance of calcium and magnesium, so it shouldn't contribute to diarrhea or constipation.Vitamins can be a bit tricky to take with IBS, as they can cause GI upsets. Check the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Diet FAQ here for a question/answer page with a ton of info about taking vitamins and IBS.Best,Heather


----------



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello,Thank you for the quick response. Just one more thing about the vitamins. If they will not cause diarrhea or constipation and I am IBS-D, don't I want a brand that will slow things down? Or will pregnancy and the iron possibly cause constipation on it's own? Thank you


----------

